# U-control...behringer



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-UCA202-U-Control/dp/B000KW2YEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=musical-instruments&qid=1246151656&sr=8-1[/ame]
i saw this and was wondering .could this be used a s a sound card for directly converting audio on my pc to
a clean digital signal to go to my receiver .sure would be a good deal for $29.00 ..thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> a sound card for directly converting audio on my pc to a clean digital signal to go to my receiver


Yes, if you don't already have a digital output on your PC (most do already)......

brucek


----------



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

umm..forgive me for asking this *nooby*question but will the quality differ from this optical out to the spdif from my computer.?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> will the quality differ from this optical out to the spdif from my computer.?


The SPDIF from your computer would be considered a better quality.

brucek


----------



## kn89 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi!

Im using Windows Vista and have a problem in calibrating my soundcard, UCA-202.

I couldnt control the input volume. Can anybody help me... 

kn89


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe the UCA-202 is one card that doesn't allow control of its input volume. The Edirol UA-1A is another that has that unfortunate 'feature'.

brucek


----------



## jbjb (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm considering the UCA202 and did read elsewhere the input volume cannot be adjusted. Is this going to be a deal breaker for use with REW?


----------



## micb (Nov 19, 2007)

The UCA202 etc do not seem to have an input level controlls (not that I can find) so you need to match your levels with either output on your mic preamp gain (if you are using one) or by upping the overall output from the Amplifier / AV Reciever to a level so this matches.

I have rew'd fine using a UCA202. I had to adjust the wav/master volume in windoes to 100% to get a good reading.


----------

